# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Metafire18] rejoint l'quipe de modration

## DRH

Metafire18 vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur les forums Web Smantique et PHP.

Flicitations et bon courage. ::ccool::

----------

